
Lazy Linux: 10 essential tricks for admins - noodle
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-10sysadtips/index.html?ca=drs-
======
sysop073
Wow, those were actually useful. Virtually every "linux tip" list I've ever
seen is stuff like "press tab to complete a command!!!", but these are
actually good tips

------
rw
Regarding tip #4, resetting the root password: Usually one needs to type
"sync" afterward to make the changes persist after a reboot.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Also of note is that on (some?) Debian-based systems, particularly Ubuntu,
single user mode will still require you to enter the root user's password
before you gain console access... In this case, your only hope is a LiveCD and
chroot...

~~~
dmuino
instead of 1 append init=/bin/sh to the kernel command line.

------
dmuino
Tip for the author: instead of of typing while [ 1 ]; ..., type while :;

------
fendale
Well that screen tip is going to be really useful - I can feel my explaining
things to remote colleagues getting easier already ...

~~~
Harkins
If you're not already familiar with screen, it's definitely worth the time to
learn it. Sharing terminals is the least of what it can do.

------
pjackson
Really useful. Thank you. I echo the sentiment that most Linux tip sites offer
only rudimentary tips aimed at beginners.

These are excellent.

